# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  استقبال شهر رمضان

## مجودة

استقبال شهر رمضان


إن شهر رمضان شهر الخير والإقبال على الله سبحانه وتعالى، فكان -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا دخل رجب دعا الله أن يبلغه شهر رمضان فيقول: "اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبَلِّغنا رمضان"؛ وذلك حبًّا وكرامة لرمضان.

وكان من هديه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن يستقبل كل شهر إذا رأى الهلال بالدعاء والتوجه إلى الله؛ ففي الحديث الصحيح عن طلحة بن عبيد الله عن أبيه عن جدّه عن رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم-: أنه كان إذا رأى الهلال يقول: "اللهم أهلَّه علينا باليمن والإيمان والسلامة والإسلام، ربي وربك الله".

ومن دعائه كذلك إذا رأى الهلال أن يقول: "هلال خير ورشد، هلال خير ورشد، آمنت بالله الذي خلقك "ثلاث مرات" الحمد لله الذي ذهب بشهر كذا "ويذكره" وأتى بشهر كذا "ويذكره".

ومن جاءه رمضان، عليه كذلك أن يشمِّر عن ساعد الجد والاجتهاد وأن يعلن التوبة لرب العباد؛ لقوله تعالى: "وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُون".

والتوبة واجبة من كل ذنب في كل وقت، وهي في رمضان أوجب وأولى؛ حتى يدخل الشهر وقد عزم على ترك المعاصي وندم على تفريطه وما أضاع من عمره ويؤكد عدم العودة إليها، فيستفيد من هذا الشهر المبارك فيحسن فيه العمل، ويحتسب فيه الصيام لربِّه عساه أن يكون ممن قَبِلهم الله وأعتقهم من النار، وغفر لهم ما تقدم من ذنبهم.

وعلى المسلم الذي أساء وفرَّط في بعض عمره ألا ييئس من قبول توبته، فإن الله أكرم من أن يَرُدَّ سائله، فعن أبي موسى الأشعري -رضي الله عنه- عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: "إن الله تعالى يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل، حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها".

ويقول الشاعر:


إنَّ رمضانَ مزرعـةُ العِبـادِ ........... لتطهير القلوبِ مِنَ الفَسـادِ

فَـَأِّد حقوقَـُه قَـولاً وفِعْـلاً ........... وزَادُك فاتَّخِذْهُ إلى المَـعـادِ

فَمَنْ زَرَعَ الحُبوبَ وما سَقاهـا ........... تَأَوَّه نَادِمًـا يومَ الحصــادِ


فخير الزاد ليوم القيامة أن يتوب المرء من خطاياه، وأن يعزم على الخير، ويقدم على ربه بقلب سليم، ويستفيد من صيام هذا الشهر وقيامه؛ رغبة بثواب الله وخوفًا من عقابه.

والصيام فُرِض على المسلمين قبل الجهاد، وما ذلك إلا ليكون المقدمة لتعويد النفس على الصبر والاحتساب، وتوطينها على المجاهدة والاجتهاد، ففيه يصوم المؤمن عن المفطرات المادية ويكبح جماح النفس الرديّة، ويخذل عدو الله الشيطان ومن والاه، فإن سابه أحد أو نال منه أو انتقصه قال له رادعًا "إني صائم"، وخاطب نفسه مخلصًا "إني صائم"؛ فيفوز بتمام الصوم ويكسب جزيل الأجر.

وشهر رمضان يزهو بفضائله على سائر الشهور، فهو شهر الصبر والمصابرة، والجهاد والمجاهدة، وهو يرمض الذنوب ويحرقها فلا يُبقي لها أثرًا، وفيه تكتحل أعين العابدين بالسهر لنيل خيره، والظفر بجزيل ثواب أيامه وقيامه، يضرعون إلى الله فيه؛ لأن أبواب الرحمة فيه مفتوحة، والشياطين ومردة الجن مصفدة، كل خير فيه يفضل مثله في غيره.

فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر، المحروم من حرم خيره، وتركه وودَّعه ولم يُغْفر له، والسعيد من صامه إيمانًا واحتسابًا؛ فكانت المغفرة ختامًا له، جزاء حبس النفس عن الهوى والشهوة، وصبرها على ألم الجوع وحرقة العطش.

وجدير بالمسلم في هذا الشهر الكريم أن يكون له برنامج عمل، تلك هي خطواته:

1 - التوبة النصوح باب الفلاح، ومن شروطها الإقلاع عن الذنب، والندم عليه، وعدم العودة إليه، والعمل الصالح مع الإيمان، ثم رد الحقوق المادية والمعنوية إلى أصحابها.

2 - الصبر إيمانًا واحتسابًا مع حفظ السمع والبصر واللسان عن المحرمات.

3 - قيام الليل إيمانًا واحتسابًا مع التدبر والخشوع.

4 - المحافظة على صلاة الجماعة في المسجد.

5 - الحرص على الصف الأول وشهود الأذان وتكبيرة الإحرام مع الإمام.

6 - المحافظة على السنن الرواتب.

7 - المداومة على صلاة التراويح وصلاة الشفع والوتر.

8 - التبرع بإفطار صائم أو أكثر كل يوم.

9 - تقديم صدقة لمسكين أو محتاج كل يوم.

10 - عيادة مريض - صلة رحم - تشييع جنازة، كلها سنن ثوابها عظيم وخيرها عميم.

11 - قراءة ثلاثة أجزاء من القرآن الكريم أو جزء على الأقل يوميًّا.

12 - المحافظة على أذكار الصباح والمساء مع لزوم ذكر الله في كل حال.

13 - صلاة الضحى.

14 - صلاة ركعتين بعد كل وضوء.

15 - حضور دروس العلم.

16 - تعلم باب في الفقه كل يوم.

17 - حفظ بعض آيات القرآن يوميًّا.

18 - حفظ حديث أو أكثر يوميًّا.

19 - قراءة مختصر في السيرة النبوية ومختصر في العقيدة.

20 - التبكير في الساعة الأولى لصلاة الجماعة.

21 - القيام بواجب الدعوة إلى الله والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.

22 - الكرم والبذل والسخاء في هذا الشهر.

23 - أداء العمرة في هذا الشهر؛ فالعمرة فيه تعدل حجة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

24 - الدعاء عند الإفطار بجوامع الكلم.

25 - المسارعة إلى إصلاح ذات البين.

26 - نصرة المسلمين المجاهدين.

27 - تعجيل الفطور وتأخير السحور.

28 - بر الوالدين الموتى والأحياء.

29 - القيام والاعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان.

30 - صلاة العيد التي يشهدها المسلمون.

31 - صيام ستة من شوال.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]جزاكِ الله خيرا .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

الله يجزيكي الخير اختي

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]حقا اختي يجب ان نستقبل هذا الشهر الفضيل 

شهر الرحمه والمغفره وعتق من النار 

اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار 

كان لنا ان نقف حقا احتراما واجلال لهذا الشهر الفضيل 

هذا الشهر الذي ندعو الكل للتوبه والرجوع الى الله 

اختي موضوعك رائع لك كل احترام جزاك الله خيرا 

كل عام وانت بالف خير [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

الله يعطيك العافية  مجوده

رمضان شهر الرحمه 

الغفران

كل عام وانتي بخير  :Icon31:

----------

